# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Avance en los trabajos de hormigonado de la presa de Enciso (La Rioja)

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/confede...a-enciso-rioja




> *Avance en los trabajos de hormigonado de la presa de Enciso (La Rioja)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta semana se han retomado las labores de hormigonado en la presa de Enciso, en la localidad del mismo nombre en La Rioja. Estos trabajos en el cuerpo de presa se prolongarán, según primeras previsiones técnicas, hasta la primera quincena de julio. Actualmente resta un 20% aproximadamente de la obra general, que tiene un plazo de 18 meses para su finalización.
> 
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (08-abr-2017),HUESITO (08-abr-2017),Jonasino (08-abr-2017),perdiguera (09-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Al final van a lograr ponderla en servicio antes que Castrovido

----------

